# Purchase copy of UL 508A



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

Now that I look more this looks like it's just the update. It appears the full standard is $897! Wow!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Dock said:


> I need I purchase a copy of the latest edition of UL 508A. Two questions...
> 
> Is this the latest release and the full version?
> http://www.comm-2000.com/ProductDetail.aspx?UniqueKey=26916
> ...


Seems like you can get that here---free, No?

http://ulstandards.ul.com/standard/?id=508A&edition=1&doctype=pag





.


----------



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

That's just the scope and table of contents. I don't see where you could download or obtain that standard without purchasing.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dock said:


> That's just the scope and table of contents. I don't see where you could download or obtain that standard without purchasing.


If you want the "latest and greatest" you'll most likely have to purchase directly from UL. 

There are sites that you can find older versions of UL standards.

Pete


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Who is conducting this class, UL? Seems odd that they would demand that you purchase the standard considering that if you are applying to become a UL 508A panel shop, a copy, or even multiple copies, of the standards documents are part of the deal. So if you are attending a class put on by a competitor of UL, it stands to reason that UL is not going to make it easy to get hold of the materials you need. 

UL is not a government supported agency nor even a non-profit organization. They are an independent testing and standards company that must pay salaries, rent, taxes just like the rest of us. They have many competitors that are also NRTLs, but most of them just do the testing and listing part, they rely upon UL to write the standards that they test and list against. If you step back from it a little as a business person, it looks completely unfair if you ask me. So I am never surprised at the cost of getting anything from UL.


----------



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

You must work for UL with a condescending response like that. I'm well aware of how business works, I don't need a lecture on those aspects. I'm also well aware of what a monopoly in business is to. 

There is no clarity on their website as to what you actually get for your money. The pice is not the problem, it's the fact that as a consumer I can't tell what I'm buying. 

Why don't you help out and point me in the right direction. You seem to be the expert on the topic.


----------

